# Never again!



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

So I have never been a fan of bloodworms, and last night, I was given one more reason why. First, let me paint the picture... I got a 6-month old rhom a few weeks ago, he is alone in my 55. He had some type of parasite so I took the carbon out of my filters, added salt, a bacteria the guy I DO trust from my lfs gave me, and a natural-based medicine he gave me to use, as well. I treated the fish, he recovered, it appears, just fine. I have been feeding him blood worms the whole time, as that is what he ate before. I go to look in the tank last night and notice a 2 inch long, translucent/red/blue organism that looks like a cross between a DRAGON and a jellyfish... Floating at the top of my water, with smaller ones around it. I swear it was alive, it swam and moved like a jellyfish! It looked like it even had a spine and tenticles!

There were a few smaller chunks of bloodworms left over from what my fish didn't eat over the past week or so... This morning, I was informed that bloodworms can come back to life in your tank! I don't know what kind of Frankenstein concoction these medicines and those bloodworms formed but I got them out of my tank instantly, cleaned out my sand, and prepped some fresh water. I am never messing with bloodworms again!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats pretty messed up, sounds like the bloodworms joined together and formed one massive transformer like beast










Good luck with your rhom, got any pics?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

thats strange. even if somehow they did come back to life (which ive never heard of), they wouldnt grow into something like that. bloodworms are essentially mosquito larvae. they dont get much bigger then they are in the package. unless they grow wings and fly away.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

haha thats great


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This should have creepy background music and Vincent Price Narrating for mooding and effect. IT CAME FROM MY TANK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe you should have removed the left over chunks of uneated food. especially if it was left in over a week or so ago.

and I really doubt the blood worms came back from the dead formed and became a jellyfish organism that was alive in your tank, seems a bit farfetched to me.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

feed them frozen blood worms simple solution


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

if its previously frozen all parasites are killed right cause i am just getting my p's and i am gonna do frozen foods that mean its clean right(clean of parasites)


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

most all name brand frozen food companys use a sterilization process to ensure a parasite free food.make sure you use a name brand like or San Francisco Bay Brand those are the ones i use.if you have a petland discount they sell it for good prices or your local fish store.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, thats creepy!!


----------

